

PennApps X Award Ceremony Live Stream - derekjobst
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjizJRxnUHo

======
magerleagues
Here is a link to the 230+ hacks submitted:
[http://pennappsx.challengepost.com/submissions](http://pennappsx.challengepost.com/submissions)

